# Zufallsgenerator



## 1schilcher (19 März 2007)

Hallo, gibt es bei der S7 einen fertigen SFC oder SFB welcher wie ein Zufallsgenerator funktioniert. Ich brauche für ein kleines Spiel einen Zufallsgenerator welcher mir beim Setzen des Eingangs zb.0.0 eine zufällige Zahl zwischen 1 und 50 in ein zb. MW Schreibt.


----------



## dresel (19 März 2007)

Hallo,

zähl doch ín jedem Zyklus das Merkerwort eins hoch und bei 50 eben wieder Neustart. Wenn der Eingang kommt nimmst du den aktuellen Wert. Dürfte für ein Spiel zufällig genung sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2007)

Das ginge einfacher:

Im OB 1 in Temp ab LB12 steht ein "Date and Time"- Wert (Zeit, zu der der OB 1 startete). Die ist bei jedem Zyklus neu.

Das sind 8 Byte:

Byte     Inhalt    Bereich
0    Jahr    90 ... 89, d.h. die Jahre 1990 bis 2089
1    Monat    01 ... 12
2    Tag    1 ... 31
3    Stunde    0 ... 23
4    Minute    0 ... 59
5    Sekunde    0 ... 59
6    Die zwei höherwertigen  Stellen von ms    00 ... 99
7 (höherwertige Stelle)    Niederwertigste Stelle von ms    0 ... 9
7 (niederwertige Stelle)    Wochentag    1 ... 7      (1 = Sonntag)

Byte 6 ist immer 0-99 (10-er und 100-er ms -Stelle)
Dieses Byte +1 und /2 geteilt ergibt einen Wert zwischen 0 und 50.

Könnte man sich mal ansehen, wie zufällig dieser Wert dann so ist.


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2007)

Noch besser ist dieser Beitrag von Zottel:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=952&postcount=8


----------



## volker (20 März 2007)

auf basis dieser formel, die im von ralle erwähnten beitrag genannt wird, habe ich mal einen baustein geschrieben.

findest du auf meiner hp.


----------

